# MF202 Power Steering parts look up



## nujac (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a MF 202 that came without a power steering filter and the spring and other parts that hold the filter together. Does anyone have a diagram of this power steering pump or a site with an online parts break down. 

thanks for your time


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy nujac,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your best chance of finding a parts breakdown for a MF 202 power steering pump would be at your nearest MF dealership. Some of the guys here may have access to MF parts diagrams. That tractor is 55 years old, parts will be hard to find. Tractorhouse.com has 9 each MF 202's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section, you may be able to but a junked pump cheap for parts? You can still find new pumps for a 202 on the internet & on ebay.


----------



## nujac (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the tip on Tractorhouse.com I will check them out.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*MF Parts books*

You can go on Agcopartsbooks.com and log into the site as a guest and look up Massey as well as other brands they list.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

You can also check Sparexusa for when you have to go aftermarket. It is a good one when you are trying to find superceded numbers or finding other models that used the same part.


----------

